
Show HN: News Shield – A Safari Extension to Redact or Remove Sensational News - joeblau
https://newsshield.app
======
joeblau
Op here! I started working on this project a year ago in a attempt to bring
myself some sanity. Reading the news nowadays is a real struggle for me
because of all of the sensational, non-news, click-bait, and fluff that is
stuffed in to try and entice readers to click on a story.

I'll get around to open sourcing the whole project and I'll write a proper
blog post about the process I went through to build this, but for now I'm
looking for feedback on whether people here think this tool is personally
useful or not.

edit: Also, the the training set for teaching this model is extremely small
(1700 examples) which I paid mTurkers to tag. If you see sentences that look
like they should not be redacted, add them to the training data set[1].

[1] -
[https://github.com/getshields/newslist/tree/master/TrainingD...](https://github.com/getshields/newslist/tree/master/TrainingData)

